# Breakaway mentioned in the NY Times



## scorbutico (Apr 21, 2007)

Traveling? Don't Forget to Fold the Bike - NYTimes.com


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Very similar to my story*



scorbutico said:


> Traveling? Don't Forget to Fold the Bike - NYTimes.com


I purchased a litespeed and a Pika Packworks soft case so I could travel but shortly after the airlines started charging fees - esp. international when it used to be free. So, I ended up getting a Ritchey Breakaway Ti Cross and haven't been charged yet (I purchased the S&S hard case which is within the 62" airline limit). Has turned out to be a great way for me to travel w a high quality, versatile bike that I don't have to worry about the baggage handlers trashing.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

stinkydub said:


> I purchased a litespeed and a Pika Packworks soft case so I could travel but shortly after the airlines started charging fees - esp. international when it used to be free. So, I ended up getting a Ritchey Breakaway Ti Cross and haven't been charged yet (I purchased the S&S hard case which is within the 62" airline limit). Has turned out to be a great way for me to travel w a high quality, versatile bike that I don't have to worry about the baggage handlers trashing.


I saw it too, and was a bit disappointed that Ritchey was mentioned only in passing. For example, Co-Motion is linked, as well as Tour De France, but no link to Ritchey. I am a big fan of Ritchey Breakaway and I think they are leaders in this area. The article seems to be spending a lot of time talking about folding bikes like Brompton, which are a whole different cattle of fish, as far as travel bikes go, and perhaps even serve a very different purpose. For serious cyclists, Brompton is not much of an option, this is more of a commuter option for getting around town, like a scooter.


----------

